# [Picture] Was taking a walk, cute baby blue jay learning to fly landed in front of us



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

We were taking a walk yesterday, and this cute little baby blue jay landed right in front of us on the sidewalk! The mother was screaming at us, but I took a pic before we moved on. Sorry, it's a bit blurry.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a cute little one. They are such pretty birds but so bossy.


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Very bossy! We have feeders in the back, and the jays don't mess around.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, adorable! 
Thanks for sharing the picture with us.*


----------



## victorymacaroon (Sep 20, 2016)

what a cutie! Baby birds make summer the best.


----------

